# 004915205242628 ShortCode22324



## Uwe00001 (19 September 2006)

Anruf - keine Registrierung keine Anmeldung eine Frau will dich treffen möglichst gleich und verwickelt dich dann in ein sms-Flirt. Nach Nutzung kommt ne Info 50€ ausgegeben - Glückwunsch.


----------



## Uwe00001 (19 September 2006)

*AW: 004915205242628 ShortCode22324*

kannte das mit den ShortCodes bisher noch nicht, dachte es muß bei kostenpflichtigen Nummern entweder ne entsprechende vorwahl benutzt und/oder vorher immer auf die Kosten hingewiesen werden und mann muß sich für so nen FlirtlineDienst registrieren lassen - sah alles nach nem echten Flirt aus  und hat mit so ner frage gestartet wie "kanst du gut zuhören, kann heute ja noch kaum einer?" du antwortest an die echte nummer 0152 und bekommst dann ne sms vom gleichen absender aber mit dem ShortCode.        

wie sieht das denn aus kann man da was machen, macht es überhaupt sinn und welche erfahrungen habt ihr?


----------



## Reducal (19 September 2006)

*AW: 004915205242628 ShortCode22324*



Uwe00001 schrieb:


> kann man da was machen


SMS löschen und nicht darauf antworten wäre eine Alternative.


----------



## Unregistriert (19 September 2006)

*AW: 004915205242628 ShortCode22324*



Uwe00001 schrieb:


> wie sieht das denn aus kann man da was machen, macht es überhaupt sinn und welche erfahrungen habt ihr?



Sehr naiv muss ich leider sagen. Stand in der SMS mit der Kurzwahlnr. eine Preisangabe? Wenn ja, selbst schuld, wenn nein könnte man vielleicht was machen, da diese Nummern wohl ausgezeichnet (Preis) werden müssen.

Gruss


----------



## Unregistriert (7 August 2007)

*AW: 004915205242628 ShortCode22324*



Uwe00001 schrieb:


> kannte das mit den ShortCodes bisher noch nicht, dachte es muß bei kostenpflichtigen Nummern entweder ne entsprechende vorwahl benutzt und/oder vorher immer auf die Kosten hingewiesen werden und mann muß sich für so nen FlirtlineDienst registrieren lassen - sah alles nach nem echten Flirt aus  und hat mit so ner frage gestartet wie "kanst du gut zuhören, kann heute ja noch kaum einer?" du antwortest an die echte nummer 0152 und bekommst dann ne sms vom gleichen absender aber mit dem ShortCode.
> 
> wie sieht das denn aus kann man da was machen, macht es überhaupt sinn und welche erfahrungen habt ihr?



Hallo, auch ich bin vor Kurzem auf den ShottCode 22324 reingefallen.Dein Beitrag hat mich in mein Misstrauen bestärkt (vielen Dank dafür), allerdings sehr spät. 
Ob man da was machen kann: Ja, wie ein user schon schrieb. Einfach nicht reagieren. Bei mir wurde der Preis (1,99/sms) ausgezeichnet, und alle 50 € ein Hinweis auf das verbratene Vermögen geschick. Jedde Möglichkeit, an die Handynummer oder e-mail adresse der "Frau" zu gelangen scheitert. Natürlich. Wir haben es hier mit guten Kapitalisten zu tuhen. Leider.
Ich werde strafrechtliche Schritte prüfen lassen, und kann das sollte jeder tun.Ich glaube, dass die somit geschlossenen Verträge durch arglistige Täuschung (Beziehungswunsch) erschlichen wurden.
Nochmals vielen Dank euch allen, Ihr habt mir sehr geholfen!!!
Gruß Rene


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 August 2007)

*AW: 004915205242628 ShortCode22324*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich werde strafrechtliche Schritte prüfen lassen, und kann das sollte jeder tun.Ich glaube, dass die somit geschlossenen Verträge durch arglistige Täuschung (Beziehungswunsch) erschlichen wurden.





> Vermehrt treten Fälle auf, in denen mit falschen Versprechungen geworben wird. In zwei vom Landgericht München I entschiedenen Fällen zur Täuschung im Premium SMS-Bereich[1] ging es darum, dass entgegen der versprochenen privaten weiblichen Singles in Wirklichkeit professionelle Kommunikations-Agenten, die zum Teil noch nicht einmal weiblich waren, auf die SMS der Kunden geantwortet und durch geschickte Fragetechniken fortwährend das Verschicken neuer teurer SMS herausgefordert haben. Diese Vorgehensweise ist auch nach den Urteilen des LG München immer noch verbreitet. Die Anbieter haben jedoch insoweit darauf reagiert, als dass sie ihre AGB dahingehend geändert haben, dass es ihnen danach erlaubt sein soll. Ob die Vorspiegelung der Vermittlung „echter“ Kontakte durch eine bloße AGB-Klausel zulässig wird, dürfte zu bezweifeln sein. Interessant dürfte hier auch die unverständliche Formulierung der Klausel werden:
> „[…] Weiter erkennt der Teilnehmer an, dass alle Teilnehmer unter mehreren Identitäten das System nutzen können. Das gilt auch für Teilnehmer, wie Nutzer zu Support-, Kontroll- und Animationszwecken die bei geringem Aufkommen auch eingesetzt und aushelfen dürfen, die teilnehmen ohne das dies für den Nutzer erkennbar ist. Der Nutzer willigt in diese Teilnahme ein. […]“
> Ob eine solche Klausel einer gerichtlichen Überprüfung Stand hält, ist mehr als fraglich. Bis zu einer entsprechenden Entscheidung aber wird diese Methode des Geldverdienens wohl unbekümmert fortgesetzt.
> 
> [1] Az. 22 O 9966/03 und Az. 33 O 8728/05.


Näheres erklärt Dir ein RA. Wir befinden uns hier aber (noch) auf der Ebene des Zivilrechts. Für einen Betrug braucht es noch mehr. Hast Du überhaupt noch Beweise? (die SMS zB?)


----------

